# Hard drives about to become scarce and expensive.



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

> *With Thailand experiencing its worst flooding in generations, component manufacturers have been especially hard hit. The trickle down effect is having a huge impact upon hard drive manufacturers in particular. *


http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/news...shortage-by-limiting-purchases-hiking-prices/

I suggest that if you need a hard drive, buy it as soon as you can. I was hoping for 2TB drives to drop a bit in price so I could pick up the last one I needed for backups, but the prices now are insane.


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

No..........NO!.........THIS CAN'T BE HAPPENING!


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Time to move component manufacturing away from the third-world and back to the west... :yes


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

I loves me some WD boooooooo


----------



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

Awww.... now I have to buy a 2tb, but I just bought a 1tb western digital ext hdd a year ago


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

kathy903 said:


> I loves me some WD boooooooo


There's a girl...in my nerdy theread. :afr

Just kidding :yay

Seagate's facilities seem to be fine (above the flooding) from what I last heard, but the fact is the component manufacturers are hit which is going to effect everybody making hard drives, price and supply wise.

I'm sitting at 6TB which gives me enough to hold all my stuff, but I really need another seperate 2TB for backups of all that.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Duke of Prunes said:


> Time to move component manufacturing away from the third-world and back to the west... :yes


And pay double? No thanks!

Glad i just forked out for a 2TB HDD, im good to go!


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Ospi said:


> And pay double? No thanks!
> 
> Glad i just forked out for a 2TB HDD, im good to go!


jealousy.
i only have a 1tb from coscto for mah codin needz. hehehe


----------



## dave twothree (Sep 26, 2010)

Well, good thing I built my pc this weekend already I suppose....


----------



## Ohhai (Oct 15, 2010)

Shoot, I was hoping to replace my last remaining 1TB drive with another 2TB drive, looks like I'll have to settle for the 5TB I already have.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

6TB, highlighted drives are a 2TB drive, partitioned. (2x 500, 1x 1000, 2x 2000)


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Glad i bought two 2TB WD Greens couple of months ago. Now they cost double .


----------



## dave twothree (Sep 26, 2010)

O_O I can't even fill half of a 1TB hard drive. 

What do you guys store on there 0.o


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

dave twothree said:


> O_O I can't even fill half of a 1TB hard drive.
> 
> What do you guys store on there 0.o


Porn obviously.

In all honesty, the 1TB is almost all torrents, the other drives have movies, music, TV Shows, various stuff downloaded on Usenet that I haven't sorted, etc. Rather than delete stuff, buy moar hard drives!


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Heh, Terrabytes... rofl...
this machine has 40Gb with a 10Gb for backup...


----------



## Teko (Sep 27, 2010)

Ohhai said:


> Shoot, I was hoping to replace my last remaining 1TB drive with another 2TB drive, looks like I'll have to settle for the 5TB I already have.


LOL, awesome drive names.

And what are you guys storing?  I have a 750GB WD Black for OS & 1TB WD Blue for data...I'll probably grab a 2nd 1TB later on. I keep all my music (126GB) & computer tools on a 750 GB WD Passport & run backup's (desktop / laptop (500GB) / music) on a 2TB WD MyBook...and I have loads of free space


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I just bought a 1TB Seagate. I really wanted a WD because I have a 320 WD Blue that's just about dead silent. Alas, both of my SATA power connectors cracked in exactly the same spot and I bought the drive that had a molex to SATA connector included in the box. The new Seagate is almost as quiet though. 

I'll probably regret it. I've had really good luck with WD drives. The one Seagate drive I've had before now was a POS that made all kinds of weird noises (leading me to believe it would fail at any time) the whole time I owned it. Plus, it put out a ton of heat. This new one doesn't do either of those things but then again, it's still new. I don't find that drives put out more heat as they age but they definitely can start making noises they didn't make when they were new.


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

I love my WD Caviar Black 1TB drive. Also have yet to fill it up yet even with torrents, so you guys must be download maniacs or something.


----------



## dave twothree (Sep 26, 2010)

Totally Terrified said:


> Heh, Terrabytes... rofl...
> this machine has 40Gb with a 10Gb for backup...


I remember back in 1995 when my family got our first computer.

I don't think we were up to gigabytes at that point xD


----------



## Teko (Sep 27, 2010)

dave twothree said:


> I remember back in 1995 when my family got our first computer.
> 
> I don't think we were up to gigabytes at that point xD


We had a 4.3 GB Packard Bell system in 98, packed with a whopping 40MB RAM!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I don't see what's impressive or worth having "junk" measuring contest over regarding having 5TB of space in a time when 2TB drives are ~$60 when at normal price. Then again, I've never understood PC spec bragging in general. Maybe it's just me.

Looks like a nice opportunity for part stores to gouge the **** out of customers, though. Funny to see people hoarding hard drives for exorbitant prices, probably hoping to make a quick buck. :lol


----------



## ninjitsu (Sep 4, 2010)

*Removed Comment - By Ninjitsu*


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

njodis said:


> I don't see what's impressive or worth having "junk" measuring contest over regarding having 5TB of space in a time when 2TB drives are ~$60 when at normal price. Then again, I've never understood PC spec bragging in general. Maybe it's just me.


e-peen measuring is a side effect of computer nerdism. :b

I just put an RMA in with Western Digital, I wonder how long a replacement is going to take to get to me since this whole mess is going on.


----------



## Teko (Sep 27, 2010)

njodis said:


> I don't see what's impressive or worth having "junk" measuring contest over regarding having 5TB of space in a time when 2TB drives are ~$60 when at normal price. Then again, I've never understood PC spec bragging in general. Maybe it's just me.
> 
> Looks like a nice opportunity for part stores to gouge the **** out of customers, though. Funny to see people hoarding hard drives for exorbitant prices, probably hoping to make a quick buck. :lol


I personally use my awesome system for photography editing....and a bit of gaming LOL.


----------



## Ohhai (Oct 15, 2010)

Teko said:


> LOL, awesome drive names.
> 
> And what are you guys storing?












These are my main folders.



GunnyHighway said:


> 6TB, highlighted drives are a 2TB drive, partitioned. (2x 500, 1x 1000, 2x 2000)


Well my C: drive is a SSD, hurumphumphumph, not gonna let you one up me that easy.



njodis said:


> I don't see what's impressive or worth having "junk" measuring contest over regarding having 5TB of space in a time when 2TB drives are ~$60 when at normal price.


The entire Twilight Zone series is 200GB in 720p, is hardly junk at all, although I still only download in standard quality, because I know I'll fill up my harddrives even faster otherwise.

I'd take a screenshot to show what's actually in my torrent folder, but I'd have to censor out so many titles.

(No really, there's alot of porn.)


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Ohhai said:


> Well my C: drive is a SSD, hurumphumphumph, not gonna let you one up me that easy.


Heh. I used to have an SSD but I sold it (back when the cheap drives were still over $2 a GB, OCZ Agility 1) I just couldn't justify the cost with the way I used it.

Speaking of flash based stuff, just nabbed 12GB Corsair Vengeance 1600MHz for $50 flat. Wooooooot.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

kathy903 said:


> jealousy.
> i only have a 1tb from Costco for mah codin needz. hehehe


Same with me, although I am running a 300gb WD Velociraptor as my boot drive.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Damn.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I read elsewhere that the main problem seems to be a facility (or company. Not sure which) that supplies most of the motors for HDs.

I thought (to no one in particular) this almost seems like an act of God against mechanical hard drives with large capacities. Of course, that's ridiculous, isn't it?


----------



## cpuzManiac (May 8, 2011)

lol damn and i thought i was a data hoarder with my 3TB of HD space.


----------



## bk (May 2, 2004)

I didn't learn of this until I had like 4 kb of spare capacity, and the prices are already way higher then they were a few weeks ago.


----------



## Jenikyula gone mad (Nov 9, 2009)

What's a TB? O.O

Excuse my ignorance, I'm not very tech savvy. But I would like to learn. I guess the reason I've never bought a disc drive is because if I run out of space for something new I delete something old. And I have a 4GB thumb drive.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Jenikyula gone mad said:


> What's a TB? O.O
> 
> Excuse my ignorance, I'm not very tech savvy. But I would like to learn. I guess the reason I've never bought a disc drive is because if I run out of space for something new I delete something old. And I have a 4GB thumb drive.


When it comes to hard drives, 1TB is 1000GB. TB stands for terabyte.


----------



## Ohhai (Oct 15, 2010)

GunnyHighway said:


> When it comes to hard drives, 1TB is 1000GB. TB stands for terabyte.


1024GB









Despite what the harddrive companies say.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Ohhai said:


> 1024GB
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Technically yes, but when referring to what it says on the drive it's 1000GB. Base 2, base 10, gahh. So confusing.


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

the formatted capacity for 1 TB drives are actually 931 MB... just saying


----------



## Ohhai (Oct 15, 2010)

Some Russian Guy said:


> the formatted capacity for 1 TB drives are actually 931 MB... just saying


the formatted capacity for 1 TB drives are actually 931 MB... just saying
1 TB drives are actually 931 MB... just saying
931 MB... just saying
931 MB
MB


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Ohhai said:


> MB


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

Oh... my bad... it's 931 GB


----------



## 25ilucy (Aug 9, 2011)

Ohhai said:


> The entire Twilight Zone series is 200GB in 720p, is hardly junk at all


Where would you find the entire Twilight Zone series in 720p? I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

PickleNose said:


> I thought (to no one in particular) this almost seems like an act of God against mechanical hard drives with large capacities. Of course, that's ridiculous, isn't it?


 Well?


----------



## Ohhai (Oct 15, 2010)

bp8 said:


> Where would you find the entire Twilight Zone series in 720p? I can't find it anywhere.


Invite only, private tracker.


----------



## 25ilucy (Aug 9, 2011)

Ohhai said:


> Invite only, private tracker.


Got an invite?


----------



## Ohhai (Oct 15, 2010)

bp8 said:


> Got an invite?


PM me your email.


----------

